# I-cd-10 books



## 01085585 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi all! As I am researching, I see there a several choices when picking out i-cd-10 books to purchse. Anyone have any suggestion of which book to purchase?


----------



## Monika Liddle (Jul 16, 2013)

*ICD-10 Books*

I purchased the 2013 ICD-10-CM book from Contexo at National Conference. The reason I went with them was because it was spiral. I have not had any problems. In the past I have gotten my books from Optum.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 16, 2013)

I am particularly partial to Channel Publishing (channelpublishing.com) for 2 reasons, one it is very inexpensive, and two the presentation of placeholder x makes it less confusing, the next best is the AAPC version, it is much like the channel with respect to place holder x but it costs a bit more and it is in color.


----------



## 01085585 (Jul 17, 2013)

i WAS WANTING TO GO WITH AAPC BUT I NOTICED THAT THEY ARE SOLD OUT


----------

